# Question about Kefir



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I would like to start adding Kefir to my lambars in the Spring. So, I need to have grains from CAE free milk and would need to use pasteurized milk. Need instructions on doing so. Also would like to know how much Kefir you put in the lambar, and if you add it once per day or at every feeding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Rince grains annd use pasturized milk. I put 1/4c in the bucket at every feeding. I was hoping Sondra would answer you though because she has done it more than I have...

Christy


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Christy for the info. and hopefully Sondra will respond also.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well this past year most of mine were just bottle fed so once a day they got a half bottle of kefir and half milk. once a day. I am hoping next spring to have all kefir milk for lambars and what I will do is pasturize up milk add kefir grains enclosed in a cheese cloth bag let set over night in 2 gal buckets then feed in lambars this way won't have to worry with heating /or keeping cool in hot weather. as Kefir won't spoil. Read an article on test being done with acified milk being used and out for 3 days with good results and growth on calves so figured Kefir would be even better.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, have a separate thing of keifr that is pasteurized milk for the goats. I love kefir because milk won't spoil. I never measured kefir in bottles just slopped some into each and fed once a day. Maybe 1/4 - 1/2 cup each as an idea, not sure. I just wanted to keep the pro-biotics going and the baby goats really thrived.


----------

